# Liquid NonSense v1.0



## jmm5351 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Anyone who currently has the mods for the NonSense in their possession, I am begging you to please share them with me and others. We would appreciate having them







The stock keyboard and mms are just not for me and is the only thing (in my opinion) holding back NonSense from being my daily driver. If you have the Keyboard and the MMS mod please post them somewhere and put a link here!!!! Or however you would want to supply them would work. I pm'ed Nocoast but he doesn't have them anymore and the links are broken on the download page







(sad face).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

I can check for them when I get home this evening. You may want to P.M. me as I may forget.

Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


----------



## jmm5351 (Dec 28, 2011)

Patrick A. said:


> I can check for them when I get home this evening. You may want to P.M. me as I may forget.
> 
> Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


Awsome thank you for taking time out of your day to help out. If you end up not having them I applaud your effort. I will pm you too. Thank you.


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm interested too. I'd love to run it

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## jhimebau (Oct 10, 2011)

I also would like to obtain these mods.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jmm5351 (Dec 28, 2011)

There must be someone out there who has these mods still ...


----------



## jmm5351 (Dec 28, 2011)

If anyone who visits this thread happens to get your paws on the mods please post them here. Im sure Nocoast would also like to get these back in his possession, thats his hard work just thrown away.


----------



## jmm5351 (Dec 28, 2011)

bump...


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/zip/iF6pdHj_/Htckeyupdate.html

Keyboard mod. Thanks to 
klownface

To do the mms mod just pull the mms APk from a sense 2.1 rom that has it and replace the current mms APk in the system/app folder and set the correct permissions. Then reboot.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## jmm5351 (Dec 28, 2011)

Forgetful said:


> http://www.4shared.c...ckeyupdate.html
> 
> Keyboard mod. Thanks to
> klownface
> ...


Hey Forgetful,

Thank you this is exactly what I was looking for. Installed NonSense and flashed the keyboard mod and works like a charm. I also did what you said by obtaining a Sense 2.1 MMS.apk and that works wonderfully as well. I ended up using an MMS.apk from Sense 3.5 because it has bubble text - I didn't realize all you had to do was copy over the MMS.apk and change permissions. I am now using NonSense as my daily driver  i can't thank you enough man


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

jmm5351 said:


> Hey Forgetful,
> 
> Thank you this is exactly what I was looking for. Installed NonSense and flashed the keyboard mod and works like a charm. I also did what you said by obtaining a Sense 2.1 MMS.apk and that works wonderfully as well. I ended up using an MMS.apk from Sense 3.5 because it has bubble text - I didn't realize all you had to do was copy over the MMS.apk and change permissions. I am now using NonSense as my daily driver  i can't thank you enough man


Good to hear, I just started running it yesterday, I missed the sense camera and speaker quality/loudness so much.
What sense 3.5 MMS apk did you use? I tried vigorsense but it didn't work.


----------



## jmm5351 (Dec 28, 2011)

Forgetful said:


> Good to hear, I just started running it yesterday, I missed the sense camera and speaker quality/loudness so much.
> What sense 3.5 MMS apk did you use? I tried vigorsense but it didn't work.


I am sorry, I thought it was Sense 3.5 off the top of my head but it is a Sense 3.0 apk and I took it out of Liquid GingerSense version 2.1. Anyhow it has the bubble text boxes which is more appealing to me and has some better options. I uploaded the apk to MediaFire so you can easily download it at this link: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?as0qzrcr5lbtax8.


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

awesome thanks a lot that works great. The bubble text really looks better.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jmm5351 (Dec 28, 2011)

Forgetful said:


> awesome thanks a lot that works great. The bubble text really looks better.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yeah it really does and it is functional too. It is easier to see who is saying what. I have noticed a little bug i encountered. I tried sending an MMS message to someone, it was a picture only 53 KB in size so very small, and it doesn't send. I tried many other pictures and tired using only 3G vs 4G nothing works. It just says message pending and never sends it.

Does this happen to you too ? I just downloaded Verizon Messaging from the market and will use that to send MMS messages but that was a bummer to find that bug


----------

